# Hi from Italy



## Miro (May 5, 2011)

Hello my new friends,
it's Miro from Southern Italy writing a message to introduce himself.
I'm a pianist, composer and arranger.
I usually play soundtracks music transcribed for two pianos, as I play with another pianist from so many years.
Now I'm working on soundtracks for films, short-films, fictions and documentaries, always keeping to arrange historical film music for my concerts.
Here you can find many furher informations about me and my work and I would be very happy to cooperate with you.

My site : http://www.miroabbaticchio.altervista.org (www.miroabbaticchio.altervista.org) (here you can listen to short examples of my works)

Contacts : [email protected]




:D


----------



## paoling (May 5, 2011)

Ciao Miro, benvenuto nel forum.
I'm listening to your music and I see that you are already an experienced user...

Congratulations for your work.

Paolo


----------



## Miro (May 6, 2011)

Ciao Paolo, grazie per l'accoglienza.
Many thanks


----------



## Rob (May 6, 2011)

ciao Miro, benvenuto! welcome to the forum!


----------



## lux (May 6, 2011)

Eh si, benvenuto Miro dalla vi-control italian gang 

Have fun.
Luca


----------



## Polarity (May 6, 2011)

Ciao!


----------



## Miro (May 6, 2011)

Ciao Luca,
grazie :D


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 6, 2011)

Welcome to VI, Miro! Although I don't have anything to say to you in Italian, perhaps just that we're glad you found us and enjoy the forum


----------



## Miro (May 7, 2011)

Hello Frederick,
many thanks for your kindness.


----------

